# Collyweston Bomb Store/RAF Wittering, Northamptonshire - Sept '13



## KM Punk (May 6, 2015)

The bomb storage bunkers were each intended to house two Blue Danube thermonuclear bombs on their trolleys and were fitted with an internal crane gantry to carry the 7.32 metre-long casings, which contained all of the circuitry, detonators, initiators and enriched plutonium required. The fissile cores were stored separately in the adjacent core storage buildings and were only loaded into the bomb casings immediately before they were needed, to provide the critical mass which would result in detonation of the main charge. In 1953 the perceived British stockpile requirement was 800 bombs each yielding between ten and twelve kilotons of explosive power. There are several hundred such munitions bunkers on British post-war airfields, most of which did not house nuclear devices.

Explored with The Wombat

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





22





23





24





25





26





27





28





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## krela (May 6, 2015)

Nice take on this place.


----------



## Newage (May 6, 2015)

Cracking set of pictures and a good bit of history about blue Danube, one little thing Blue Danube was not a theromnuclear weapon, it was a pure fission free fall bomb, it only ever had a plutonium or a composite uranium/plutonium composite core.

I just love nuclear bomb physics...

Cheers newage


----------



## KM Punk (May 6, 2015)

Newage said:


> Cracking set of pictures and a good bit of history about blue Danube, one little thing Blue Danube was not a theromnuclear weapon, it was a pure fission free fall bomb, it only ever had a plutonium or a composite uranium/plutonium composite core.
> 
> I just love nuclear bomb physics...
> 
> Cheers newage



Ok, cheers. All I know about bombs is they blow things up lol


----------



## HughieD (May 6, 2015)

Remember being impressed with this set when you originally put them up as King Mongoose. ...


----------



## The Wombat (May 6, 2015)

Nice set there mate
was a great day out this one


----------



## smiler (May 6, 2015)

Interesting post and excellent pics, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 7, 2015)

This looks cool


----------



## UrbanX (May 7, 2015)

Cracking piece of history! 
Great report, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mabin (May 9, 2015)

Great little site!


----------



## jakee (May 11, 2015)

place looks like a great location,

thanks for posting


----------

